# Never Seen This Before!



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok,
So this is the only pic i have and they are crappy pics in the first place so I apologize.
I couldn't get a good profile shot except this.
What is it???







These 2 are about 2-3 inches.
My guess is Mac and Rhom.
Does anyone agree with me or have different thoughts? 
No idea of collection point...they are labeled as red belly which we know isn't the case. THe guy said someone didn't take that off...they weren't sure.
Then the other was labled black piranha 






















I can get them both for about $40.00 tomorrow if they are still there.

Should I get rid of the 5 convicts that I had hoped would breed and put 1 in the 29 and put the Rhom in what is my 55gal planted Trop tank?
I have a nice Mac already but...this one almost looks as if it has yellow "Flames" going up the side. It is a pretty specimen

Input appreciated gents...oh and Ksls or however its spelled.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I lied
The 2 other ps are about 3 inches (Properly measured)


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

P. denticulatus
S. Maculatus

I don't know about the last one.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Lifer374 said:


> P. denticulatus
> S. Maculatus
> 
> I don't know about the last one.


Agreed to the first two.
The third should really need a better pic. Are there dots below the lateral line or not ? I don't see any but that could be due to the flash.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Whateve they ae they are really nice.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not great pics...but I agree...

P. denticulatus
S. maculatus

Last one looks like S. compressus to me.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So a compressus huh...
Worth $20.00 I guess.

I would look up their info on the Piranha info page but it doesn't work.


----------

